

Ask HN: What are your favourite Chrome extensions for development? - davedx

For frontend dev, I use:<p>JSON Formatter - makes raw JSON easy to read with collapsable trees<p>LiveReload<p>Postman - REST Client - there are lots of these, this seems like the most usable to me<p>React Developer Tools<p>Resolution Test - Easily switch resolutions for responsive design testing<p>WebGL Inspector - My favourite. The killer app of WebGL debugging. If you do anything with WebGL this is a MUST, for tracking down memory leaks to debugging state changes to viewing GL calls...
======
mahringer_a
oneTab - it kills distractions when testing in browser! :)

